# Golden Irish or Golden Weiler Puppy



## Kiwi-A (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi All, 

I am interested in getting a Golden Irish puppy or a Golden Weiler puppy. Both are beautiful mixes but seem to be quite hard to find. One place I found for Golden Irish puppies (Norden Lights) came back with some not so great reviews. Is there anyone out there in the UK that knows of someone that has these dog types with potential for puppies? We are looking for someone who is trustworthy and legitimate.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I do not think there is anybody trusting that is crossing those breeds with each other.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

you do realize this is a GOLDEN RETRIEVER forum, right?
No one here is keen on mixing our beloved breed with other breeds, nor are there ANY reliable, trustworthy breeders who are doing more than just making a buck who are mixing breeds. I dk if there are any BYB MUTT MIXES forums out there but that's where you should look.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Neither. Decide which qualities between the 3 breeds and pick the breed that fits you best. It's going to be pretty slim chances of finding a reputable breeder of mix breeds. I'm sure you could find great breeders for each breed near you.


----------



## Kiwi-A (Sep 3, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> you do realize this is a GOLDEN RETRIEVER forum, right?
> No one here is keen on mixing our beloved breed with other breeds, nor are there ANY reliable, trustworthy breeders who are doing more than just making a buck who are mixing breeds. I dk if there are any BYB MUTT MIXES forums out there but that's where you should look.





Prism Goldens said:


> you do realize this is a GOLDEN RETRIEVER forum, right?
> No one here is keen on mixing our beloved breed with other breeds, nor are there ANY reliable, trustworthy breeders who are doing more than just making a buck who are mixing breeds. I dk if there are any BYB MUTT MIXES forums out there but that's where you should look.


Yes I can see that it’s for Golden Retrievers, so it a good starting point for looking for someone who could suggest a reputable person which mixes the breed. Sorry this topic irritated you to the point you needed to use capitals, I did hashtag the post it so I would reach the right people.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I have never heard of either of those mixes. 


The only suggestion I can make is possibly checking Shelters or Mixed Breed Rescue Groups in the UK.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry your first post was on such a hot button topic. On a forum such as this we feel pretty passionately that Goldens should NEVER be bred with anything other than other Goldens. What no one has yet mentioned however is why.

The first, most obvious reason, is that we love Golden Retrievers and think they’re pretty perfect just as they are. Many on this forum are what are referred to as “preservation” breeders, and their life’s work is to breed ONLY to preserve or improve the breed. Most have making money or providing puppies to puppy buyers WAY down on their list of priorities. It’s all about the breed.

The second reason, and the one I suspect is most important to you, is that breeders who intentionally breed two purebred dogs together to make a mix, rarely do it ethically or well. If you spend some time on this forum you will see that even among purebred Golden breeders, we expect a breeder (at an absolute _minimum_) to adhere to the Golden Retriever Club of America’s Code of Ethics (or whatever the equivalent is in the country the dog/breeder resides in). Here in the US, that means that any dog that is used for breeding must be at least two years old, have an orthopedic exam to determine they don’t have hip or elbow dysplasia, have their heart examined by a veterinary cardiologist, and have their eyes examined by a veterinary ophthalmologist _every_ year. Most ethical breeders also run a DNA test to determine if the dog carries the genes for other eye diseases, a particular skin disorder, or a lethal neurological disorder. This is not just for “show dogs”. This is for ANYONE who uses a Golden to produce puppies - “pet” breeders included. The reason is that things like hip displaysia, elbow displaysia, heart issues and eye issues are very common in golden retrievers, and an ethical breeder wants to do everything they can to try to produce healthy, long lived puppies.

And here’s where you should be concerned when looking for a “reputable” breeder of Golden mixes… Reputable Golden Retriever breeders (the ones that spend the time and money to do these tests) will NEVER knowingly sell a dog or puppy to someone if they know, or even suspect, they may be used to breed mixes. So, by default, most (if not all) breeders of mixed breed dogs will have gotten their breeding dogs from a breeder who was not ethical/reputable themselves. And the same is true for the other half of the equation… reputable/ethical breeders of Irish Setters or Rottweilers will also not sell puppies to someone who wants them to breed mixes. So immediately, your chances of getting a puppy from these breeders that will grow up to have serious, expensive and possibly life-threatening health issues skyrocket as compared to what you could expect if you bought a purebred dog from a reputable breeder.

Even if you find a breeder who is doing the required “clearances” on their own dogs (and I’d be amazed if you found any that do) chances are high that THOSE dogs’ parents, grandparents, etc., will not have had them done, and so you have no idea what is swimming around in the gene pool waiting to manifest itself in YOUR beloved dog.

If you are determined to pursue getting one of these mixes, at least now you are going into it informed about the risks. I encourage you to do some research into the “parent” breeds so you are aware of the potential health risks you are agreeing to take on (one that jumps to mind is that both Goldens and Rottweilers have a high risk for cancer and for orthopedic problems).

All that being said, I’m afraid you are not likely to find _anyone_ on this forum who would be willing to help you to find a “trust worthy and legitimate” breeder of these mixes (assuming such a thing even exists).


----------



## Kiwi-A (Sep 3, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sorry your first post was on such a hot button topic. On a forum such as this we feel pretty passionately that Goldens should NEVER be bred with anything other than other Goldens. What no one has yet mentioned however is why.
> 
> The first, most obvious reason, is that we love Golden Retrievers and think they’re pretty perfect just as they are. Many on this forum are what are referred to as “preservation” breeders, and their life’s work is to breed ONLY to preserve or improve the breed. Most have making money or providing puppies to puppy buyers WAY down on their list of priorities. It’s all about the breed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond and elaborate- much appreciated And super helpful.
I will close this thread out now given the above.
Best Regards.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I’ve owned Irish Setters, two to be exact. I’ve had at least one Golden retriever for over 35 years. I currently have 3. They are very different breeds!

I rescued an Irish Setter/Golden Retriever from our SPCA. An entire litter was dropped off and this one got adopted and then returned. It broke my heart. I adopted her and loved her, but I would never recommend crossing the breeds. To say a setter is a handful is an understatement. They mature slowly. I felt like my last Irish Setter outgrew his puppy stage at around age 8. He suffered from separation anxiety. To describe him as high strung would be an understatement. What are you hoping to get from a cross?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Research Norden Lights and I think you will find your answers re reputable breeders in the UK. No reputable breeder produces cross breds so either look for an Irish Setter or a Weimaraner but do lots of research before you buy Annef


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiwi-A said:


> Yes I can see that it’s for Golden Retrievers, so it a good starting point for looking for someone who could suggest a reputable person which mixes the breed. Sorry this topic irritated you to the point you needed to use capitals, I did hashtag the post it so I would reach the right people.



Reputable breeders don't mix breeds. Period.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Kiwi-A said:


> Yes I can see that it’s for Golden Retrievers, so it a good starting point for looking for someone who could suggest a reputable person which mixes the breed. Sorry this topic irritated you to the point you needed to use capitals, I did hashtag the post it so I would reach the right people.


You won't find a reputable breeder that intentionally mixes breeds. Goldens are great dogs. Chances are, the people who have the Rottweilers and and Irish Setters will feel the same about their breeds.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Kiwi-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am interested in getting a Golden Irish puppy or a Golden Weiler puppy. Both are beautiful mixes but seem to be quite hard to find. One place I found for Golden Irish puppies (Norden Lights) came back with some not so great reviews. Is there anyone out there in the UK that knows of someone that has these dog types with potential for puppies? We are looking for someone who is trustworthy and legitimate.


What is a Golden Weiler? If it’s a Golden and a Rottweiler that’s a very odd combination of two dogs bred for completely different purposes and different temperaments, not good. Setter/Golden at least are both sporting breeds, though also very different hunting styles and temperaments. As others have said no reputable breeder does this. So best bet would be to adopt a mixed breed shelter dog, that has the look and temperament you’re trying to find. You can’t obtain a consistent look or temperament in a litter of puppies breeding two different breeds together. And without health testing …


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I’ve owned Irish Setters, two to be exact. I’ve had at least one Golden retriever for over 35 years. I currently have 3. They are very different breeds!
> 
> I rescued an Irish Setter/Golden Retriever from our SPCA. An entire litter was dropped off and this one got adopted and then returned. It broke my heart. I adopted her and loved her, but I would never recommend crossing the breeds. To say a setter is a handful is an understatement. They mature slowly. I felt like my last Irish Setter outgrew his puppy stage at around age 8. He suffered from separation anxiety. To describe him as high strung would be an understatement. What are you hoping to get from a cross?


I (regretfully) have a dog that is the same mix. I feel awful saying this about my own dog, but she is the worst dog I have ever owned (including rescues from difficult backgrounds). She is not a rescue and doesn't have a good excuse to be the way she is. She is high strung, over-the-top, and has bitten me on a few occasions. She isn't unintelligent, but she doesn't have the will to please that a Golden has. She is neurotic and licks the carpet, furnishings, and my clothes continually. Her coat is also an unmanageable cross between the two breeds, with undercoat on the outside that matts on a daily basis. Save yourself the trouble and get a good quality Golden.


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> you do realize this is a GOLDEN RETRIEVER forum, right?
> No one here is keen on mixing our beloved breed with other breeds, nor are there ANY reliable, trustworthy breeders who are doing more than just making a buck who are mixing breeds. I dk if there are any BYB MUTT MIXES forums out there but that's where you should look.


Chill. No harm done. Surely you don’t yell at all cognitively challenged people. 😜


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

Kiwi-A said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond and elaborate- much appreciated And super helpful.
> I will close this thread out now given the above.
> Best Regards.


I hope you stick around! There are grumpy people on here sometimes. It can be frustrating because when they are triggered they end up driving people away which is very sad to me because there is a lot of great information on this forum. I’m usually a lurker and don’t post or reply much, but I have learned a ton. Very valuable information here!! I think pawsnpaca did a great job of summing everything up! Hope to see you more on this forum


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Zombie thread alert....


----------

